# Basic print server



## freaksavior (Dec 4, 2008)

So i have had it with vista networking and mac networking. I need a good cheap print server. Please nothing that will break the bank. Wireless is not necessary since it is going on a wireless router anyway. 

Let me have it.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817394066

thinking of that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2008)

Just buy a printer with networking (CAT5 10/100 NIC).  I have two Brother (one ink MFC and one black laser) printers hooked up to my network and I love 'em.  Brother's software is very light on the hardware.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 10, 2008)

a good router will come with print server abilitys built in.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

But does not support mac.

I have a dlink dir 655 great router

but DOES NOT support mac OR VISTA 64!! 2 of my 3 pc's are 64 and so is the mac


----------



## p3n1x420 (Dec 10, 2008)

geek out and run a print server off an old box running your fav flavor of Nix, FreeBSD personally


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

p3n1x420 said:


> geek out and run a print server off an old box running your fav flavor of Nix, FreeBSD personally



dont have an old machine


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 10, 2008)

What printer have you got?

By FAR the best way is to get a printer with LAN connection built in. You can then HTTP to the printer and do all kinds of setups and reports in addition to mixing with a PC and MAC network.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

Canon MP830


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 10, 2008)

from your belkin link:






Your Canon MP830 will *NOT* be happy on one of these USB network "hub" things. It's a multifunction and these typically required TWO WAY comms. I think you need to decide WHICH computer gets it, and hope for "print only" from the other.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

i know.. but some reviews said yes some said no. Can't go off one person. For all we know he was a retard.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 10, 2008)

Multifunction USB printers really need to be physically attached (for full functionality). USB network hubs dont work. So unless your printer has an enthernet RJ45 option, I think you are stick with the manual print share technique.

Use a long cable and swap it when your wife needs to print from her laptop.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Multifunction USB printers really need to be physically attached (for full functionality). USB network hubs dont work. So unless your printer has an enthernet RJ45 option, I think you are stick with the manual print share technique.
> 
> I would give up and use a long cable and swap it when your wife needs to print from her laptop.



wife?  

not yet m8, couple more years.

Im not concerned about having all the multifunctions i just need to print. 

I think im just going to buy a new one. Seriouly this is to much trouble


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 10, 2008)

my openWRT running WRT54G v2.0 has a print server built in and was cheap as dirt [picked it up for 20 bux]


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

but will it work on mac?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 10, 2008)

yes, its linux, itl work with any os and any printer.

GRANTED you might have to make sure you are useing a router with the proper hardware to be able to connect to the printer, or some kind of gobetween, like my router does not have USB...

not real sure about DD-WRT's print server capibilitys but openWRT definatly has a package for that

cups[linux style print server]
p910nd[i dont know style print server, says something about non-spooling whatever that is.]
samba-server[windows style print server]
kmod-lp [driver for oldschool printers]
kmod-usb-printer[driver for usb printers]


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

link?


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 10, 2008)

http://x-wrt.org/

whiterussian ftw.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

I mean to the wrouter


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2008)

Buy a Brother with a NIC.  They have Mac drivers for pretty much all printers.  I picked up a Brother MFC-5460CN a month ago from Newegg for $99 USD and I love it.  Doesn't print the fastest but that doesn't concern me.  That particular printer has drivers for Window 98, Windows ME, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows XP Professional x64 Edition, Windows Vista, Windows Vista x64, Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition, and Mac OS X (10.2-10.5).


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 10, 2008)

oh gee, im sorry man lets see,
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BTL0OA/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

ok, how would i hook a usb printer up to it?


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 10, 2008)

i have one of those HP jetdirect 175x fast ethernet printer server, they turn a usb printer into a networking printer, works great into an heteroclite environnement (linux, vista, xp)

Canon should have something similar for their products line...canon network adapters here


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

D-Link DPR-1260 Rangebooster G Multifunction Print Server - Retail 

what about that?


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 10, 2008)

looks promising, and easy to configure.

Now as you know wifi devices can be versatile (signal loss, security breach to your home network if improperly secured), this should be taken in account.

plus as a reviewers said, adding a tcp/ip printing port within xp/vista is simple, in case you MP830 is not in the white list of this device.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 11, 2008)

or you could just track down an openWRT white russian compatible router with a usb port....

http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Hardware/Asus/WL500GP


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 11, 2008)

ok, well im either A)going to buy a new printer
B) deal with it and plug it into my mac


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> D-Link DPR-1260 Rangebooster G Multifunction Print Server - Retail
> 
> what about that?


Are you sure that Canon MP830 is even print server capable?


> http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1263&question=print+server
> Please contact the printer manufacturer for compatibility with print servers.



Also, you'll lose a lot of printer features by plugging it into a print server.  It'll pretty much only be able to print.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 12, 2008)

i wanna mac :? they are tons of fun imho.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 12, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are you sure that Canon MP830 is even print server capable?
> 
> 
> Also, you'll lose a lot of printer features by plugging it into a print server.  It'll pretty much only be able to print.



thats all i do 90% of the time anyway so its not a big deal.



mrhuggles said:


> i wanna mac :? they are tons of fun imho.





Yes they are  and so much better than vista  and xp  (not being a vsita/xp hater just like os x better)


----------

